# Bartok Conchertos Help?



## RedDave88 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey im doing a essay on the diffrences and simulatries between Bartoks conchertos and Barouque conchertos and im having a real hard time doing it. can somebody help me or give me a site explaining it for me? plz


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Bartok is very heavy and his music is somewhat violent. Baroque, on the other hand, is very organised.
Mr S


----------



## jack_in_cincinnati (Mar 11, 2006)

In Bartok's piano concertos, as well. as in a number of his other works, there are frequently contrapuntal passages comparable to baroque music, especially that of J.S. Bach. The first movement of the second piano concerto comes immediately to mind, with its use of imitation and descending sequences. The finale of the third concerto is gigue-like and has at least one fugal passage.


----------



## holes (Jul 21, 2006)

well, you can talk about math as a resource for developing technically perfect music, since both baroque and bartók's compositions are deeply related to math


----------



## holes (Jul 21, 2006)

maybe not related...involved, or, well, what i'm trying to say is that they involve extenuant use of math and can also be understood by using math


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please don't write conchertos...just concertos. The Bartok concertos are amazing and unique.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Heavy?*



Mr Salek said:


> Bartok is very heavy and his music is somewhat violent. Baroque, on the other hand, is very organised.
> Mr S


YMMV. Bartók's concertos are not 'heavy'. They are astringent, emotion and drama without velvet tapestries, smoke pots or ichor. And that is their relationship with Bach's music.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I was about to help, then I realized this thread was over 4 years old..... in any case, what an odd assignment, comparing Bartok concertos to Baroque concertos written 200 years before.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*when you have nothing smart to say...*


```
Bartok is very heavy and his music is somewhat violent. Baroque, on the other hand, is very organised.
Mr S
```
Just LOL

Barocque, organized...

LOL again!

LOL

I don't want to be gross.

I prefer LOL


----------

